# Cancellation Policy is Great!



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

I love Amtrak's cancellation policy! I decided to go on a spur of the moment overnight trip to Chicago next week. When I booked the ticket there were no rail sale fares, however, they were just made available! I was able to cancel my old reservatino for $120 and rebook for $70! Saved me a ton of money. It's too bad you can't cancel like that with the airlines!


----------



## rile42 (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought they did have a cancellation fee. However, I know that sometimes they will waive it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Nope, there was no cancellation fee. I got a full 100% refund. If you use coupon codes there is a fee though; 15% I think.


----------



## cbender (Apr 29, 2005)

A few months back I cancelled a trip on the Regional and got a full refund. I had booked the trip with my Student Advantage discount, any yet there was no cancellation penalty. Granted, I immediately rebooked on Acela, so Amtrak ended up better off.


----------



## Amtrak Watcher (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess I don’t understand the cancellation policy. I regularly cancel, reschedule and upgrade trips. I use Amtrak exclusively for business travel. It seems that as long as I give the agent an honest reason (meeting date changed, meeting canceled, etc.) they never charge me a fee. I don’t recall ever paying a cancellation fee. This is one of the primary reasons I prefer Amtrak over the airlines - lack of hassle and surprises.


----------



## rile42 (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe there is no fee if you are just rescheduling. Has anyone flat cancelled a reservation without resheduling?


----------



## cbender (Apr 29, 2005)

> Has anyone flat cancelled a reservation without rescheduling?


This is essentially what I did. I booked my reservation online and cancelled it online. I then went ahead and booked a new reservation, but there was no way that the online booking system could have known I was going to do that.


----------



## Amtrak Watcher (Apr 30, 2005)

In the last 3 years, I’ve flat-out cancelled at least 6 on-line reservations (already paid with a credit card); I got a full refund in about three days.

I’ve cancelled at least two on-line-reserved trips for which I already had tickets. After canceling them on-line, I went to an Amtrak station where the agent asked why I was canceling, “My meeting was cancelled," was my reply, and upon surrendering my tickets, I got a little card (stamped by the agent) indicating that I would get a credit on my charge card – I always received the credit in about 5 days.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

I booked online and cancelled online. I was going to pick up my tickets anyways so it's no problem.

However, a few months ago I used a coupon code (H something) and because I used that code it made my trip nonrefundable.


----------



## AlanB (May 1, 2005)

Guest said:


> However, a few months ago I used a coupon code (H something) and because I used that code it made my trip nonrefundable.


Special sale codes are always non-refundable.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Yep I suggest people not use them. Saving 15% isn't worth giving up the chance to get a refund in my opinion. Oh well, being able to cancel full fares without penalty is good enough...can't ask for too much in this day and age LOL gotta take what you can get.


----------



## AlanB (May 1, 2005)

Guest said:


> Yep I suggest people not use them. Saving 15% isn't worth giving up the chance to get a refund in my opinion. Oh well, being able to cancel full fares without penalty is good enough...can't ask for too much in this day and age LOL gotta take what you can get.


I've used those codes several times. You've just got to be real sure that you're going to take the trip, before you book.


----------



## Guest_Gingee (May 5, 2005)

Where did you see your sale? We are booked on the Cardinal in a few weeks and was wondering if is on sale?


----------



## Todd (Nov 9, 2009)

I needed to cancel some tickets the other day with about 10 days

notice. Amtrak was totally great. Every one of our airlines should

take note as to how this process should be done.

Good job Amtrak !!!

Signed - I. Will Beback


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 9, 2009)

As long as the tickets have not been printed, the cancellation policy is great & painless.

Just so everyone realizes, this thread is 4 1/2 years old!


----------



## Amtrack Travellersc (Jun 22, 2011)

*Be Advised -This is a near two year old topic. *

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am planning to travel from Washington DC on an Amtrak train that starts at 6.30pm on Aug 1st. My flight lands at the IAD airport at 5.00pm on Aug 1st and I am not sure if I can catch the 6.30pm train. If I book tickets for the 6.30pm train on Aug 1st and Aug 2nd, I suppose, I could cancel the one which I will not use and receive a full refund. Is this true? Has anyone tried something of this sort? (I am planning to stay in DC for a night if my flight gets delayed and wait for the next day train)

Suppose my flight is delayed on Aug 1st, can I cancel the ticket after the train departs from DC (say at 7.30pm on 1st Aug)?

Any thoughts will be very helpful.


----------

